# Need a little help



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I never make many requests. But My wife has had a heart attack. And they had to do a six bypass and found a hole in here heart the size of a 50 cent piece that they patched. She has very little chance to live. If you could pray for her lIke I and my children are We might make it Thats the only hope we have left. I have been at the hospital all week they Did the surgery Friday It took 9 hours had her heart stppoed for 5 hours I will be there as much as they let me So if you will pray for her.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Robert, I am so very sorry that you and your family are going through this. You can count on your pigeon talk family. I will add your wife to my prayer requests.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Robert, I am so sorry to hear about your wife, and of course she will be in my
prayers and put on a healing prayer list along with you, the children, and her
medical team. Words are not enough, but please know that I wish you and your
wife all the guidance and protection humanly and divinely possible.

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Robert, this has been a traumatic week for you and your family. Know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. Thank you for thinking of us and including us at this time of your life.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Robert, I am so sorry to learn of this terrible problem with your wife's heart. Know that she, you, and your entire family will be in our thoughts and prayers here at Pigeon-Talk. Please do let us know how she is doing and for sure post here if you just need a bit of a boost from people who truly care about you and your family.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Robert,

Your family will be in my conversation with our Heavenly Father. Don't give up! Don't ever give up!

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

We are with you Robert. We will always be with you and your wife.

ALL HEALING THOUGHTS, HUGS AND LOVE !

Once part of the pigeon family, ALWAYS part of the pigeon family.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Robert,

We hope and pray that you and yours receive all the hope and help and comfort you need.

Larry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am very sorry to hear about you wife's health problem. You have all our prayers for a good outcome and a speedy recovery.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Robert,

I'm so sorry to hear about your wife's heart condition.

Please know that you and your family (and your intentions) ARE in my daily prayers, during Mass, and at Adoration, infront of the Lord himself. 

Our thoughts are with you and thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Robert,

I'm glad you let us all know what is going on. I know there is not much we can do to help, from this end. But, we certainly can pray extra hard for her and send all our best wishes for her recovery.

I'm so sorry your wife and your family is having to go through this. 

Hoping for the best.....

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robert, I am adding my prayers too. There is magic in numbers and we all care for you very much.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Im very sorry,

Ill put in a prayer for her!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Robert, your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Lindi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Robert, I'm so very sorry to hear about this awful tragedy. You and your family are very much in my prayers and I hope with all my heart that things will be okay.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Robert,
I'm so sorry for what you and your family is going though right now.
You'll all be in my thoughts!!
Warms Hugs!!
Hilary Dawn


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

All my love and strenght to you and your family.
Daryl


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Robert, 



You bet...I will...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Update. Sunday morning My wife was doing so much better. But by sunday after noon she was going down hill agin. And today much worse. They have called in more doctors. She has 4 doctors now. They are doing everything they can. She Has a doctor working on getting her kidney function back. one working on her nerve and brain function. Her heart surgen and heart doctor. Thanks for your payers. And It is a very hard time now They seem to think if they can get her kidneys functioning she will start getting some improvement. The doctor this morning called the family in And gave little hope. But ashured us they would do every thing they could and had these 2 new doctors coming in to help. I am so glad she has good doctors and the nurses in ICU have really worked hard to help her. To be honest Today really hurt it was hard trying to be strong enough for her today seeing her just get worse after she had gotten better then go down agin so fast. I spend most my day up there each day My 3 children all grown with 5 grand children now. are really helping now. But my son can not go see her because he said he can not look at his mother like that it hurts because he can not. But he said he wants to remember her talking and laughing with him. not like now. So I have to respect that But he has prayed and cried Some how With all the help And prayers She has to get better.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Robert,

We are all still hoping and praying for your wife, for you, and for your family. I do know how difficult this is for all of you. Thank you for letting us know what has been happening. I will hope and pray that you can send us a good news update very soon.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Don't give up Robert! 

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

We Are All Here For You And Your Family, Robert!

Warm Comforting Hugs To You All!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Robert,

The prayers WILL & ARE continuing here NON-STOP....

Please take care of yourself too!


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

I just stopped to see what's going on in this thread and boys, Robert.. This is terrible news.. I'm so sorry to read this. I, along with many others, give my prayers and hope that your wife will be rid of this medical issue(I didn't read what exactly was the problem). I don't know you, but I send you and your family hugs and again, prayers for the best. Take care, Robert.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

_We are still wishing good thoughts and praying for the Lee family._


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Today they recomended just short brief visits. And confirmed That during surgery she had a stroke she has some brain swelling But the nuro doctor will assit with this. It is 2 steps forwad 1 step backwards for now. But the doctors are working hard to get her through this. Thanks


----------



## Johnny Glades (Sep 19, 2006)

*Robert*

I myself have said prayer for your dear wife, you, and and your dear family. I pray the best for you all.
.............................................................~~~Johnny~~~


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You have a lot of love and prayers from over here, everyone I know is praying for the best for you and your family and especially you wife. I'm so very sorry this is such a hard time for you all. Please keep us updated as she hopefully grows stronger and well again.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Robert, as long as she is still fighting there is tremendous hope. It seems that you have very good doctors and nurses helping her and they, along with all of our prayers, can perform miracles. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update.
We will continue our prayers for your dear wife.

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

You have more prayers and healing thought coming your wife's way Robert. She has the prayers and love of this board to help he on her way to recovery.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Robert, my husband & I are praying for your wife's recovery.
May God surround her with His healing love, & may He give all of you strength.
What is your wife's name?

Phyll


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Robert,

I am so sorry to read of your wife's illness. 
Sending special thoughts & prayers your way.

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Dear Robert, 

I'm sending my best wishes and thoughts to you like everyone over the very worrying situation with your wife. It does sound like she's getting the best possible care from the many doctors looking after her. I hope and pray that everything will be fine and she will rally around still. I know how difficult this must be for you and your family and I'll be thinking about you.

Take care and keep positive,


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Good news They are getting her kidney function back And pulling fliud off her heart and lungs. Things looked pretty bad yeserday. She stopped breathing 2 times. But Last night They gave her 3 types of duredics and she started getting her kidneys bak. Today is 100 times better. Still along ways to go But it looks better today. It has been a rough 12 days But Some light is starting to shine Hope tommorow is even better. Or at least the same


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Robert,

I'm so happy to hear this....especially after the scare you had yesterday.

I'm sure everyone will continue to send prayers and best wishes that your wife will continue to improve.

Hang in there.....

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad that things are improving for your wife, Robert. We have all been thinking of her and praying for her. I know this has been a very, very difficult time for you and your family.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Robert,

I'm so happy to hear things are looking up a bit.

I certainly hope and pray that this is the beginning of the road to recovery.

I prayed for you and your wife, as well as for your whole family infront of our Lord today.

Thanks for he update.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Robert~

I am at work as I am typing this and I was just thinking of your wife and you. I am glad I signed on. That is positive news sir.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I didn't see this thread while on vacation but now that I've found it, I'll be checking it a lot, praying and sending good wishes for you and yours, Robert.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Robert, thank you for the wonderful update.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

We'll keep praying! Sounds much better thus far!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Robert,

Sending best wishes and fingers crossed for your wife. 

Tania xx


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

hi MR. Lee. My grandpa told me about your wife and we all hope she will be ok.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone had heard from Robert and maybe had an update on his wife's condition? I am anxious to hear and I know he's obviously busy, but I thought maybe someone had spoken to him privately.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, I saw Robert responded to one of the forums earlier today so I am hoping that means good news that he was able to do that.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I wuz a'thinkin' the same thang!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, our Pidgey, you know "great minds, etc."........


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I saw his green light on and thought he was updating his wifes post, but I too later saw he was responding to a members inquiry. I also hope that is a good indicator.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Robert,

It is so good to hear that things are looking better. We will keep her in our prayers. 

Phyll, 

It is good to see that you have joined in with your powerful prayers. I e-mailed you several times, but they keep coming back. 

Love, Feather


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's good, I saw some of Robert's posts too so hopefully things are going well. The other thing is, does anyone know his wife's name? I say prayers for "Robert's wife" but would like to know her name to use.....not that God doesn't know who I'm talking about.


----------

